# so many online,and lonely in the chatroom :(



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hello all, 
so many ppl online, but noone's in the chat room, either it's me being in the wrong timezone....but Í'm always so lonely in there...and there's only so much you can say to yourself hahahahaha


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Come join us!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I have developed a nasty case of dual personalities so I can disagree with myself on a regular basis in the chat.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I never once used the chat yet!!!!!!!!!

Why doesn't someone pick a topic and name a time. Then we can show up.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Ok, it worked last time I shouted out, hopefully it works again!!
hahaha!!!

Come and join me in the chatroom!! 

It's 23:20 here, so am trying to keep my eyes open hahaha


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Come join in


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

The Chat was fun....really fast paced conversation....you can get all sorts of threads out of the way in minutes...LOL

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, the chat is fun, esp. later at night when the brain is on slow-mo. lol

Hopefully, I can join in next time I log into the forum. Now, I'm heading to bed! 'night everyone! zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Alright, is has worked before, so let's see how many ppl we wind up with now 
Come in to the chatroom for Havchat 

eace:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Alright, is has worked before, so let's see how many ppl we wind up with now 
Come in to the chatroom for a healthy Havchat


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I wish I had time :Cry:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry - have to run into a meeting - would love too - maybe tonight


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tonight would be great


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

well, your tonight is my bedtime 








maybe more luck in the weekend?

I am patient......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry about that, I am sure we will catch up at some point.


----------

